# English girl moving to Sharm El Sheikh!



## Leanne W

Hi

I will be moving to Egypt in December this year,I have visited Sharm El Sheikh a few times and I really love the place. I am wondering what I need to do to get started?

How easy is it to find work for an English girl? I dont speak any other languages unfortunately,I currently work as a Reservations Manager in a hotel.I dont mind any work really,I can work in hotels/clubs.What is the average wage?

I also need to know what to do about getting a Visa? 
I am coming on holiday just before I move,it will be in November for 3 weeks,so I will be getting a tourist visa then.once that runs out,what will I need to do about getting a long time Visa?

After my holiday finishes I will need to start renting an apartment,How easy is it do do this?

If anyone can help me I would really appreciate it.

Ps If any brits are living their at the moment I would like to hear how you did it?

Thanks 

Leanne


----------



## Sam

Leanne W said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be moving to Egypt in December this year,I have visited Sharm El Sheikh a few times and I really love the place. I am wondering what I need to do to get started?
> 
> How easy is it to find work for an English girl? I dont speak any other languages unfortunately,I currently work as a Reservations Manager in a hotel.I dont mind any work really,I can work in hotels/clubs.What is the average wage?
> 
> I also need to know what to do about getting a Visa?
> I am coming on holiday just before I move,it will be in November for 3 weeks,so I will be getting a tourist visa then.once that runs out,what will I need to do about getting a long time Visa?
> 
> After my holiday finishes I will need to start renting an apartment,How easy is it do do this?
> 
> If anyone can help me I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Ps If any brits are living their at the moment I would like to hear how you did it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Leanne



Hello and welcome to the forum.

Finding work in Sharm is easy, finding GOOD work isn't. Expect low salaries (maybe around 3000 LE or less).

For the visa, when you enter Sharm for your three week holiday the $15 visa from the airport is sufficient. Get the same one when you come back to live, then before it expires arrange to get to El Tur to get a 6 months or 12 months visa. If you have found work by this time they can help with this.

Renting an apartment is very simple, but if you plan to live alone and on an Egyptian wage you may find life a struggle. You may want to sort out a job first as they may offer staff accommodation (especially if you are looking at hotel work). A one bed apartment in a nice place with swimming pool in Sharm averages at 3000 LE per month.

Hope that answers your questions


----------



## Leanne W

Hi Sam

Thank you for answering my questions  

My plan is to stay there after my holiday ends,So I wont go back to England!

I'm gonna sell my car before I come so will have some money to start off with! I will also be with a friend,so not totally alone doing this!

I have heard back from some hotels,so hopefully I can have a job sorted before I come!
If not,I hope its easy enough to find something..the wage isn't a big issue really,Just need to afford to live really!

I guess trying to get staff accommodation is the best thing,although can probably afford an apartment to start with!

I'm so excited about the big change! how long have you been there?

Thanks

Leanne


----------



## Sam

Leanne W said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> Thank you for answering my questions
> 
> My plan is to stay there after my holiday ends,So I wont go back to England!
> 
> I'm gonna sell my car before I come so will have some money to start off with! I will also be with a friend,so not totally alone doing this!
> 
> I have heard back from some hotels,so hopefully I can have a job sorted before I come!
> If not,I hope its easy enough to find something..the wage isn't a big issue really,Just need to afford to live really!
> 
> I guess trying to get staff accommodation is the best thing,although can probably afford an apartment to start with!
> 
> I'm so excited about the big change! how long have you been there?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Leanne


If you're moving out with a friend then it would be much easier to afford the rent if you get an apartment together. You'd be able to get a two bed in resort with pools etc for an average of 4000 LE. You may also be more comfortable sharing with a friend than with a stranger in a hotel (staff accommodation is always shared unless you are a manager).

If you stay here after the hols, then as mentioned before - just get the $15 visa at the airport and before it's finished get the long term visa in El Tur.

Affording to live here really depends on your lifestyle. Eating out and alcohol etc can get very pricey, but normal living, supermarket shops etc is not too expensive (unless you buy imported products!).

I've been living out here for four years. Life is challenging to say the least, but I'm still here and have no intention of changing that any time soon, so that must say something


----------



## Leanne W

Thank you for all your answers,It Really helps!


----------



## Leanne W

I forgot to ask...When my $15 visa ends,I have to go to El tur to get the year Visa..where is it? and how much do you pay? What paperwork do you need for the Visa aswell?


----------



## Sam

Leanne W said:


> I forgot to ask...When my $15 visa ends,I have to go to El tur to get the year Visa..where is it? and how much do you pay? What paperwork do you need for the Visa aswell?



El tur is a small city about 45 mins drive out of Sharm. To get the visa it is around 150 EGP for the return visa for one year (someone may correct me on the price but I think it's around that mark). You need your passport and copies of it.

There is a thread about the visa requirements I'll try to find and bump for you, it was many years ago since I got one so things change and I forget


----------



## Sam

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/50972-visa-help-please.html

Link to other thread... seems you need copies of passport including identity page and current visa and photos.


----------



## Leanne W

Thats not bad at all,I was expecting it to cost more.
Thanks again for all your help


----------



## jenni_11

Hello Leanne,

I like yourself am moving to sharm but only for a couple of months, just got back from hoilday and have decided to do a course in diving to qualify myself to instructor level and maybe find work after.

I'm an arab myself, but was born and lived my whole life in London, so I am familiar with the culture and people and do speak a little arabic. I'm moving out there end of Ramadan, second week of september. 

I also need to know about the living out there, I was staying in hadaba and i like it around there, is there like a cheap hotel/hostel i can stay in for about a month? as I think im only going to be out there for that long for now. 

also about any diving centres where i could possibily find work after? 

any information is appreciated 
Thanks 

Jen


----------



## Sam

jenni_11 said:


> Hello Leanne,
> 
> I like yourself am moving to sharm but only for a couple of months, just got back from hoilday and have decided to do a course in diving to qualify myself to instructor level and maybe find work after.
> 
> I'm an arab myself, but was born and lived my whole life in London, so I am familiar with the culture and people and do speak a little arabic. I'm moving out there end of Ramadan, second week of september.
> 
> I also need to know about the living out there, I was staying in hadaba and i like it around there, is there like a cheap hotel/hostel i can stay in for about a month? as I think im only going to be out there for that long for now.
> 
> also about any diving centres where i could possibily find work after?
> 
> any information is appreciated
> Thanks
> 
> Jen


Welcome to the forum Jen.

If you can postpone the trip until after Eid you would be better off as apartments & hotels are already fully booked, finding availability will be tough.

There are no hostels here, but there are some cheap hotels in the Hadaba area. I would say your best option, however, is to just rent a studio for a month, which should cost you around 2000 LE depending on the quality. 

As for finding work, you'll be out here for a month anyway before you qualify so just take your CV around all the diving centres and I'm sure you'll find a vacancy with one of them 

Sam


----------



## Leanne W

Hi Jenni, 

I wish you luck with the diving,I have never done it before! I dont think it will be too hard for you to find work in Sharm,there are so many diving places.
There is a really good website I can suggest you look at,you can look for jobs and apartments to rent, Its SharmWomen - Home

Good Luck

Leanne


----------



## jenni_11

Sam said:


> Welcome to the forum Jen.
> 
> If you can postpone the trip until after Eid you would be better off as apartments & hotels are already fully booked, finding availability will be tough.
> 
> There are no hostels here, but there are some cheap hotels in the Hadaba area. I would say your best option, however, is to just rent a studio for a month, which should cost you around 2000 LE depending on the quality.
> 
> As for finding work, you'll be out here for a month anyway before you qualify so just take your CV around all the diving centres and I'm sure you'll find a vacancy with one of them
> 
> Sam


Thanks so much Sam!

Just wanted to ask how would I go about looking for a flat to rent, what's the safest way to do it? is there a website or is it best I wait till I get there? Everything else is sorted about to book flights, diving course booked, just left with accomodation. 

Thanks in advance! 



Jen


----------



## Sam

jenni_11 said:


> Thanks so much Sam!
> 
> Just wanted to ask how would I go about looking for a flat to rent, what's the safest way to do it? is there a website or is it best I wait till I get there? Everything else is sorted about to book flights, diving course booked, just left with accomodation.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Jen


The website Leanne has quoted above would be really helpful for you for accommodation. When I've posted it before the link has been removed though, so I've avoided posting it again 

If you notch up a few more posts then you'll be able to send and receive private messages. If you let me know on here what you expect from an apartment then when you can send private messages I can tell you where best to look.


----------



## mamasue

jenni_11 said:


> Hello Leanne,
> 
> I like yourself am moving to sharm but only for a couple of months, just got back from hoilday and have decided to do a course in diving to qualify myself to instructor level and maybe find work after.
> 
> I'm an arab myself, but was born and lived my whole life in London, so I am familiar with the culture and people and do speak a little arabic. I'm moving out there end of Ramadan, second week of september.
> 
> I also need to know about the living out there, I was staying in hadaba and i like it around there, is there like a cheap hotel/hostel i can stay in for about a month? as I think im only going to be out there for that long for now.
> 
> also about any diving centres where i could possibily find work after?
> 
> any information is appreciated
> Thanks
> 
> Jen


Hi Jen'
I lived on the Red Sea in Hurghada for 4 years, and worked as a PADI diving instructor.
It's not easy to get work, unless you speak more than one language. Most diving tourists to Sharm and Hurghada are German, Russian, and Eastern European.

Living and working in Egypt is not like a long holiday..... it's actually hard work for not much money.

Emperor divers is a good place to do your courses... they're an English-run company, and will give you good and thorough training,and get you through your courses, including IDC (Instructor development course).

Good luck!


----------



## jenni_11

Hello all again.

Thanks again for your inputs. I must say I'm very excited about my trip and cannot wait to go. I took a look at the website that Leanne suggested and is very helpful. 

But was just wondering after I do qualify for instructor is it still as busy from October on wards as it is in July/August? was just wondering this in case I'm not able to find work because it's not peek season/weather ect. 

I asking because I'm seriously considering staying after my course ends, really cannot bare the thought of another miserable cold winter in england AGAIN! 

Thanks for you help!


----------



## Sam

jenni_11 said:


> Hello all again.
> 
> Thanks again for your inputs. I must say I'm very excited about my trip and cannot wait to go. I took a look at the website that Leanne suggested and is very helpful.
> 
> But was just wondering after I do qualify for instructor is it still as busy from October on wards as it is in July/August? was just wondering this in case I'm not able to find work because it's not peek season/weather ect.
> 
> I asking because I'm seriously considering staying after my course ends, really cannot bare the thought of another miserable cold winter in england AGAIN!
> 
> Thanks for you help!



To be honest I don't know about the diving industry, but tourism in general is busy all year round, just for different nationalities. Presuming you'd be only working with Brits if your only language is English, then there does tend to be a lull Oct-Xmas, but is overbooked through Dec-Jan. Really no idea on the diving though. If I was you I'd see how it goes in the month you're here and take it from there.


----------

